# ECG simulator



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

إخواني الأعزاء اخترت لكم جها يعمل عمل الانسان حيث يصدر هذا الجهاز تردد نفس التردد الكهربائي للإنسان يستخدم في فحص جهاز ال ECG حيث يتم وصل الكترودات ال ECG الى جهاز السميوليتر simulator وهنا نراقب العملية عند الشاشة أو طباعة التخطيط يساعد في حل اعطال جهاز تخطيط القلب ................. واليكم الصور التي تشرح التوصيل بين الجهاز وجهاز التخطيط ......
وشكرا

:5:


----------



## eng_mohand (17 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير مشكور


----------



## غضنفر (18 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيرا لكن اين الشرح


----------



## روان* (23 يناير 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مـــشكـــــــور


----------

